# Peppermack's Toolman



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Got this core from Tim at the ECST. Finally got it finished and some pics of it. G10 and moonglow!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's cool! Young I'd say.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

sharpness!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks fantastic! Love the bright color.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking shooter~~Nice colour combo..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SMOKIN!!!!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sick!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Stout, fairly comfy due to width, and you can find it. I like the Gypsy tabs...takes a lot of wear off the rubber. There's one you can hand down to your grand kids...and maybe theirs!


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

That is a really cool metal core slingshot!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking real good


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Such an awesome looking frame!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

SAAAAWEEEEEET. Ain't gotta worry about losing that one in the weeds.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it Peppermack , colours are ace!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Plus it glows like crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

there's a subtle difference in the way you've sculpted the shape vs toolman himself, and I like the contrast. you can feel the maker in the handiwork. I wanna see glow pics!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok. Let me charge it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Get your Glow On!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

holy TRON-tastic!!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That stuff glows like crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

